# Progressive House, Share Your Thoughts.



## dannyking (Sep 30, 2008)

just like to know what you guys think. In my opinion its the greatest music created, love it, share some of your tracks!
my all time favorite is bedrock - for what you dream of.


----------



## phreaq (Sep 30, 2008)

I was (am) a big fan of prog house, but it seems to be slipping by the wayside.

mind you, it's been a few years since I was 'in the scene', so much has changed I'm sure. I recall an article once that said 'prog is dead', which upset me, so I made a prog mix to show that it's not dead, lol

[shameless self promotion on] 

you can listen to the mix here (Audio Porn Productions) if you want

[/shameless self promotion off]


----------



## dannyking (Sep 30, 2008)

yeah it does seem to be slipping away a bit but in a sense i think its just going a bit more "underground", there are still some fantastic tracks out there and when someone plays one in a club or party it just makes me think that this is what its all about. i will have a listen to your mix when i have the time. do you still dj?


----------



## phreaq (Sep 30, 2008)

dannyking said:


> do you still dj?


unfortunately no, I have very little free time in my life nowadays


----------



## dannyking (Oct 2, 2008)

Thats a pity. its a great pastime. I do a bit of producing, nothing special as of yet but it keeps me happy, maybe some day ill release somthing. of course growing is a great pastime too. im often torn between the two.


----------



## hyphyjoose (Oct 3, 2008)

dannyking said:


> Thats a pity. its a great pastime. I do a bit of producing, nothing special as of yet but it keeps me happy, maybe some day ill release somthing. of course growing is a great pastime too. im often torn between the two.


 

i would like to learn how to dj and make trance music..could you pm me perhaps with what i need to do to start?

thanks dude


----------



## dannyking (Dec 13, 2008)

So any of you chaps got any liking of some quality progressive house??


----------



## BaySmoke408 (Dec 15, 2008)

oh hell yeah dude!! these are some of my favorite tracks...

George Morel (Cedric Gervais rmx)- Lets take drugs

Dave spoon-At Night

Olivier Giacomotto-Gail in the O<----seriously one of the sickest songs ever

Alex Kenji- A Lot Of <---considered Tech House but its sick as hell

Delerium- Silence ft Sarah McLachlan <---beautiful song

Sydney Blu (Deadmau5 rmx)-Give it up for me

just a few...


----------



## cheeseysynapse (Dec 15, 2008)

I don't really know the technical term for prog house, but this Mp3 blog might be close.

http://this.bigstereo.net/


----------



## dannyking (Dec 16, 2008)

How about we post some clips of our favorite tracks?? Man Ive got loads of favorites but my all time fav is Bedrock - For What you Dream of. At the moment Guy Gerbers mix of Bedrock - Santiago is fantastic, Love the new bedrock CD. John Digweed Legend, Nick Muir Genious. Im also quite partial to Satoshii Tomiie and Shlomi Aber, Great producers.

[youtube]Tdp8iEWLE7M[/youtube]

This is the first tune i came across, I will find some of my fave's when I've got more time.


----------



## notpatient (Dec 16, 2008)

progressive house-progressive trance are pretty sweet but its all rookie stuff to the underground party genres which is almost no more, all those songs were cool in there day Im really surprised you didnt mention alice dj's. I spun at the club level and parties alike I started with the norm and had a change of rhythm I started listening to other sounds harder more aggressive beats, drum and bass ,breaks,two step, jump up, dark step ya know the goodies
dementional entity - by tee bee
anything by danny the wildchild
LTJ bukem 
ak 1200 alongside MC navigator
and have come to appreciate sigma from the UK 
ed rush and optical
ANDY C-molten beats (fuckin classic )
I still have that soft spot for party music I find myself listening to alot of older oakenfold, and BT , lustral, nalin cane,Marcus shultz_ you wont see me cry, anyone from moonshine between 97-thru 02 other than keoki , I think I could ramble off for another hour or so but the fact is I love music 


fav song from the era is expander -sasha + digweed


----------



## dannyking (Dec 16, 2008)

alice dj??? you spa. drum and base??? your saying d&b is more prvalant than progressive house??? i dont think so. check how many d&b tracks are on http://www.beatport.com and then check progressive house. get your facts straight.


----------



## BaySmoke408 (Dec 17, 2008)

i know a lot of people that are into D&B..its just not for me..i just cant get into it the beats dont sound smooth and rythmic...

and D&B is for sure not any where NEAR the popularity that house music has...ANY genre of house

dannyking you get all ur tunes from beatport? i fucking LOVE beatport its really the only place to find any tracks...well at least here...the music is big but its really hard to find, im sure in portugal its much easier to get this music judging by its popularity in europe


----------



## dannyking (Dec 17, 2008)

Well yeah I buy a lot from beatport, even fork out the extra euro for the wav files, just because they are better for editing than compressed mp3's, I'm not really in portugal, dont like the music scene there, I'm uk, I've also got a lot of vinyl, I only buy rarities in vinyl anymore though, I'm quite liking a lot of tech house at the moment, cant wait to start DJ'ing properly again, been focusing on production for a while now.

And yeah I think europe and the UK really are the centre of electronic music, You yanks do have some fantastic DJ's such as Dave Seaman and Danny Howells but the scene is just so much bigger over here, You should look up Dance Valley on you tube or also lowlands, or creamfields, homelands, Global Gathering to name but a few. London is also a fantastic place to visit if you want the music scene, I love Church, a Nighclub that opens early on Sunday morning to cure those hangover blues!!!


----------



## notpatient (Dec 17, 2008)

no ,not drum and base, its the word bass because its chuck full of nasty bass.
ya know if everyone jumped off of a bridge would you do it , I didnt think so just because something is popular that doesnt make it better Im sure its all personal preference , I seen the scene come and go ,a few times in many different cities. I love music period ,,no argument


----------



## dannyking (Dec 18, 2008)

you are the one who said ''progressive house-progressive trance are pretty sweet but its all rookie stuff to the underground party genres which is almost no more, all those songs were cool in there day''. Which is 100 percent wrong. I was simply stating that it is still going very very strong and coming back with a vengeance. And progressive house is not the more popular music genre at the moment at all it simply has the highest quality production values. And if your looking for heavy bass Progressive house is famous for its Intricate and melodic bass lines. D&B has messy, unorganised and amateur Basslines compared to Progressive house.

[youtube]PXmB2nKy1m4[/youtube]
[youtube]vedjjTScfqA[/youtube]
[youtube]cvbt7xCR9Kc[/youtube]
[youtube]5Xob1SObW9A[/youtube]


----------



## BaySmoke408 (Dec 19, 2008)

dannyking said:


> Well yeah I buy a lot from beatport, even fork out the extra euro for the wav files, just because they are better for editing than compressed mp3's, I'm not really in portugal, dont like the music scene there, I'm uk, I've also got a lot of vinyl, I only buy rarities in vinyl anymore though, I'm quite liking a lot of tech house at the moment, cant wait to start DJ'ing properly again, been focusing on production for a while now.
> 
> And yeah I think europe and the UK really are the centre of electronic music, You yanks do have some fantastic DJ's such as Dave Seaman and Danny Howells but the scene is just so much bigger over here, You should look up Dance Valley on you tube or also lowlands, or creamfields, homelands, Global Gathering to name but a few. London is also a fantastic place to visit if you want the music scene, I love Church, a Nighclub that opens early on Sunday morning to cure those hangover blues!!!


yeah dude i went to london when i was 16 so i didnt know much or get to do that kind of shit...really just did the tourist BS...but the city is beautiful and ive been wanting to ge back for soooo long...i just want to go clubbing there, i mean San Francisco is a awesome club scene but i know its nothing like London...and i hate hip hop clubs and i know theres not as many there at all

but house truly is my favorite genre of music by far...and all sub-genres like progressive and electro...i dont discriminate if the beat sounds good ya know? 

you into dubstep? i know thats really big over there in the UK (where it was invented haha) but its getting big here and i cant get enough...


----------



## TOKEMASTERFLEX (Dec 21, 2008)

how do you guys post the you tube vids could someone msg me the steps please..thanks


----------



## dannyking (Dec 21, 2008)

you got to type [ youtube ] embed code here [/ youtube ] but leave out the spaces.
The code is the last couple of numbers and letters in your adress bar when looking at a video on youtube. eg.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=*au3PfQAwiEc*

So. [youtube]au3PfQAwiEc[/youtube]


----------



## Willie North (Dec 23, 2008)

I love Hard House !
that shit will keep ya movin all nite


----------



## dannyking (Dec 26, 2008)

hard house eh... Dont really make that any more. Its all hard dance and hard trance really. Remember the 12 inch thumpers from about 10 years ago?? My territory, Bring out the Gimp? Gridlock 3000 Fantastic Thing??


----------



## auto (Jan 1, 2009)

dannyking said:


> hard house eh... Dont really make that any more. Its all hard dance and hard trance really. Remember the 12 inch thumpers from about 10 years ago?? My territory, Bring out the Gimp? Gridlock 3000 Fantastic Thing??


 
i got half a dozen 12 inch thumpers in the closet, i love my progressive now.

anyone looking to have a listen go to the itunes radio section there are a heap of channels under electronic


----------



## krippo (Jan 2, 2009)

some cool songs some of you might like
pryda- europa
dj tatana- sping breeze martin roth rmx
and still one of my all time favorites
deadmau5- not exactly


----------



## benson&hedges (Jan 5, 2009)

its not exactly been progressive for the past few months imo, am sick of hearing the same sound. ive been playing on a prog edge for over 10 years and recently is the worst i can remember for quality tracks.

although it does pass a couple of hours a day trawling beatport and alike listening to rubbish and coming out with 2 tracks  i also think people need to re-think what they're putting out before labelling it as prog.

a perfect example is Kim Leoni - Medicine which i nearly puked over when i was trawling today, i mean WTF ?? 

apologies, rant over


----------



## auto (Jan 5, 2009)

some good tracks i just picked up are 

Jove_Zoo Brazil Mix

16 bit lolitas- karmageddon
murder weapon

umek - center of gravity - max demand mix

i will post up a mix once i get a chance


----------



## benson&hedges (Jan 6, 2009)

auto said:


> umek - center of gravity - max demand mix


aye nice track that got it myself last month.

heres my dec mix, i was very lazy with the first mix out of the eraser but i "needed" that track in the set and it fitted best at the start. its a mixture of prog and tech.

Thom Yorke - The Eraser (sashas coma remix)
Roman Fluegel - As Time Goes Bye Bye (original mix)
Kreon - Jauce (original mix)
Tom Demac - Jaded (ripperton remix)
Guy J - Geko (original mix)
James Talk - Warm Milk (dave robertson remix)
Djuma Soundsystem - Jaded (original mix)
Viktor Mora - Sold Out (original mix)
Roger Martinez - My One Ate (original mix)
Liquid Soul - Love In Stereo (jerome isma-ae remix)
Ladytron - Runaway (zabielas red eye remix)
Lexicon Avenue - Get On (original mix)
Yousef - Kind To Co-Ordinate (original mix)

http://www.jonoh.co.uk/Jono_H_-_Dec_08_-_Elements.mp3

right-click and save as...

(apologies if i shouldn't have posted on this thread but im a n00b on this site)


----------



## dannyking (Jan 6, 2009)

woohey. Finally some guys that know their music. Guy J is rockin at the moment. It is true about some of the online labels and such releasing some awfull tripe altogether. But if you know your own sound you like, Dj's, Producers, Labels etc etc Then I think what your listening to will be considerably more consistent. But then its harder to come across the real gems. I love Prog House and will never forget the likes of Northern Exposure but lately I myself and gearing towards tech house. But I try to stick to the deeper more ''prog'' sounding. 
You guys from UK?

[youtube]QcBv-0yN3uk[/youtube]


----------



## dannyking (Jan 6, 2009)

How about this??
[youtube]Q8GK3cq-QIg[/youtube]


----------



## benson&hedges (Jan 6, 2009)

im from the UK, Newcastle to be exact so am in Shindig every week.

Saw digweed a couple of saturdays ago and he was awful for the 2nd time on the bounce up here. shame really as he's still up there for me.

danny howells is still mr consistant imo, maybe not fully prog anymore but still an amazing dj and a genuinly nice guy. johns a sound bloke as well but he played very little that he's recently played on his transitions show.

you can't beat the original sasha & digweed renaissance triple pack, amazing stuff.

i dug out my vinyl copy of northern exposure 1 to rip to .wav a couple of weeks ago, that has also stood the test of time.

i get a lot of stuff from smaller netlabels, theres some good about from the little know labels that don't really get a look in on beatport, dj download and alike. unfortunatly i don't have as much time to dig around as i used to.

ive been clubbing since 1988 and have always been into a bit deeper, darker tracks so thats where i got into prog and for me personally adding a bit of tech was a natural progression, its the rougher edge of it that appeals to me but i'll always be a prog head in the main.


----------



## auto (Jan 6, 2009)

im aussie, been spinning for 10 years, started playing uk hard house then german trance now tech prog


----------



## auto (Jan 6, 2009)

benson&hedges said:


> aye nice track that got it myself last month.
> 
> heres my dec mix, i was very lazy with the first mix out of the eraser but i "needed" that track in the set and it fitted best at the start. its a mixture of prog and tech.
> 
> ...


 
nice mix man


----------



## auto (Jan 6, 2009)

alright here my mix, http://www.megaupload.com/?d=UOI3AM00

couldn't be arsed tracklisting so shoot me a pm


----------



## heftamga (Jan 7, 2009)

a lot of progressive fans out here,
it's time to put my 2 cents in this thread
here are some of my favorites

_*Jason Rivas - Noche En Venecia (Dr Kucho & Juan Serrano Remix)*_
[youtube]KVeQxRwc1Rw[/youtube]

_*David Amo & Julio Navas vs. D-Nox - Memory Cell*_
[youtube]SqN59ap14Eo[/youtube]

_*DJ Fist - Get Away (Original 12")
*_[youtube]XgA8jVhBdtA[/youtube]

_*Ave Mea - In The End (Original Mix)
*_[youtube]0BNg-pDVmMY[/youtube]

_*Hybrid - Finished Symphony (Deadmau5 Remix)
*_[youtube]ioG_fCClq9I[/youtube]

_*Deadmau5 - Alone With You*_
[youtube]KqHOcQd8V3U[/youtube]


----------



## benson&hedges (Jan 7, 2009)

auto said:


> im aussie, been spinning for 10 years, started playing uk hard house then german trance now tech prog


so you've come down a significant amount of bpm over the years then 

i was right into my stuff on harthouse stuff about 15 years ago. i listen to it now and im like "wtf !!" with the exception of Acaperience.


----------



## auto (Jan 7, 2009)

yea, slow down with age. progressive is getting very strong as it pushes out electro. i cant stand that shit


----------



## dannyking (Jan 7, 2009)

Man electro does my head in. Did you say you've got Northern Exposure in .WAV? Is it up somewhere for download?

How are you guys mixing at the moment? Turntable , Digital? I don't really have the space to mix at the moment myself but come the start of march I'll be back up and running with my own place just outside of town. Cant wait.
I mess about a bit with Traktor now. Nothing Major just to have a mix I can listen to myself really. I also use Logic Pro for some recording/production, but don't have the space again. CDJ 1000 here I come.

Maybe I'll post a mix over the weekend.


----------



## dannyking (Jan 7, 2009)

have ou heard the new steve lawler tune? Gabriel ananda mix.

[youtube]rxiD_51U7Go[/youtube]


----------



## benson&hedges (Jan 7, 2009)

thanks for the comment Auto, i'll grab yours this evening.

i didn't get around to ripping northern exposure 'yet', its in the to do pile but i can move it up a bit and get round to it sooner.

ive been using ableton heavily for 3 years now, i still have my cdj800s & an djm800 and i still really enjoy using them but i find it very limiting. waiting for the Ableton - Serato announcement at NAMM in a couple of months. that would answer prayers of myself and a lot of other Live users who started out on vinyl.

i started using it in conjunction with my cdj's for throwing loops and samples in here and there and once i got really involved i just progressed (no pun intended) to using Live as my main medium, after all your there to make people dance no matter what your using. unless you do a Switch and turn up, hoy a pre-recorded set up and just eq it.

David Amo & Julio Navas vs. D-Nox - Memory Cell is a very nice track indeed as is whatever that lawler tune is, gabriel ananda is class.


----------



## dannyking (Jan 7, 2009)

The Lawler tune is called Carnival. I'm not a huge fan of ableton myself. I have tried it in the past but I have been considering giving it another go.
Not sure. Whats this about Ableton and Serato. Sounds interesting.
I have Logic Mainstage also but I haven't got round to it yet really. How do you reckon the 800's are limiting? I've got no experience with them. Just old fashioned 1210's and cdj 1000's which I find fantastic.


----------



## benson&hedges (Jan 7, 2009)

http://www.ableton.com/serato-partnership

its not just the 800s but 1000s and turntables as well. i use a lot of loops and after using live for so long i couldn't re-create a lot of stuff i do in Live on cdjs or decks, not unless i had a few hands.

what i miss is the old feel of mixing and hopefully the partnership will sort it out.


----------



## auto (Jan 7, 2009)

im yet to get 1000mk3, my 1200 have been sitting in the corner. im mixing the lazy way.

transfering tracks to cd seems like a nightmare. 

you guys know of any programs where you can load the tracks and it spits out cd's ? i want to convert to wavs


----------



## benson&hedges (Jan 8, 2009)

auto said:


> im yet to get 1000mk3, my 1200 have been sitting in the corner. im mixing the lazy way.
> 
> transfering tracks to cd seems like a nightmare.
> 
> you guys know of any programs where you can load the tracks and it spits out cd's ? i want to convert to wavs


you need to get a good clean needle in your cartridge, buy a pre-amp (not expensive) and use something like Audacity to rip them to .mp3 or .wav (although pioneers only play mp3s) you'll then need to burn them cd.through itunes, nero or something similar.

if your looking for something that does it all then your out of luck. if you happen to find something let me know 

i don't generally play mp3s on my 800s, i find it far too messy having so many tracks on 1 cd, trying to navigate through them mid set. i burn them to standard audio format and burn 6 or 7 on one disc. it also makes it easier to keep my cd wallets neat with a printed tracklist for each one.


----------



## hom36rown (Feb 19, 2009)

[youtube]cp5S4zsirdE[/youtube]


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Feb 19, 2009)

thats a little too minimal for me.


----------



## hom36rown (Feb 19, 2009)

how about this one 
[youtube]Jf0Tl2A0Xyo[/youtube]

Theyre gonna be at "how sweet it is" next month, are you still coming out to LA soon slik?


----------



## hom36rown (Feb 19, 2009)

fedde le grand is gonna be there too
[youtube]-UABOPLlBZM[/youtube]


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Feb 19, 2009)

hom36rown said:


> fedde le grand is gonna be there too
> [youtube]-UABOPLlBZM[/youtube]


 now that is a little more my style.

i prolly wont make it out to lala-land till at least mid summer. my finances are nowhere near what the ought to be right now. but it will happen before next winter.


----------

